# Big ol' perch



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

On a recent outing to a small pond i caught a monster of a yellow perch. He tipped the scales at nearly 1/4 oz., and was a good 1 1/2 in.
It was a hard fight, my arms were sore. I could hardly believe i managed to land it, but with some luck and a lot of skill he came to hand.

Beauty!!

The dang thing wasnt even hooked, it just didnt want to let go of the worm it had down it's little gullet. But it was the only fish of the day. I averted the SKUNK by 1 1/2 inches! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you going to do a skin mount of that hog?


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure thought about it. He would look good on my wall.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

The bait or the minnow? Did you do c&r? By the way I think it's illegal to use game fish for bait... :shock:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't LOAH post something about a treble and a minnow that looked something like that?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> The bait or the minnow? Did you do c&r? By the way I think it's illegal to use game fish for bait... :shock:


I think it's time to talk about the proper release of that monster... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Good post Jigz...'one' of the best !!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Jigz, you may want to make a big pot of Perch Chowder with that catch!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

perch chowder in a cup


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

"Now thats funny right there, I don't care who you are!"


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

This should start a contest to see who can catch the smallest fish :lol:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

That's AWESOME!! I caught a bluegill about that same size on a fat-daddy hopper fly out of Btfl. Pond. It feels great to fight one of those monsters huh?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

The first fish I caught at East Canyon I didn't even know it was on the line until I reeled it in, wasn't even fighting lol


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL, that is one determined fish... O<< --\O :rotfl:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Better check that one for the new state record, although you will have to give up your spot and how you caught the monster!


----------

